# Hacer sonar un bafle con un mp3



## Zucra (Sep 21, 2011)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, y nuevo en la electronica tambien, quiza lo que voy a decir, preguntar, ahora sea una animalada, pero bueno... ante la duda pregunto.

Tengo un bafle bastante grande no bien que potencia tiene el diametro del parlante es de 18cm aproximados.

Lo que quiero hacer es conectarlo a un mp3 y que suene. Como es obvio el mp3 no alcanza para hacerlo sonar, ya que se alimenta con una pila.
Lo que yo me preguntaba es que pasa si a la vez que conecto el mp3 al bafle, conecto una bateria de 12V con un capacitor (como filtro).

abajo les dejo un dibujo de lo que quiero hacer

Funcionaria esto? Lograria que el bafle suene, y con buen volumen?

Perdonen mi ignorancia

Gracias de antemano


----------



## masaru (Sep 21, 2011)

Hola , para hacer sonar el parlante tenes que utilizar un amplificador. Deberías armarlo con un TDA 2002 o TDA 2030 , que son sencillos de armar y muy economicos. El TDA 2002 funciona con 12 v y entonces si , usar la batería de 12 v para alimentarlo.


----------



## phavlo (Sep 21, 2011)

no eso no va a servir, lo que necesitas es un amplificador, busca alguno con el TDA2003 que es conocido, sencillo y da 10W. también hay de mas potencia, pero si recién estas empezando, comenza por armar ese ampli que es bastante simple.


----------



## mtssound (Sep 21, 2011)

nunca conectes una bateria a tus parlantes, ya que estos tienen una bobina adentro y se quema facil
hacele caso a los compañeros del foro, armate una potencia con un tda 2003 que funcionan con una simple bateria de 12 volt y son muy faciles de hacer


saludos


----------



## Zucra (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok, muchas gracias por sus respuestas. Lo tendre en cuenta


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 21, 2011)

dejo a tu consideracion este ampli stereo con el tda2822,saludos


----------



## matijuarez (Sep 22, 2011)

eso no va a andar,ya que sos nuevo pregunta como hacer un amplificador adecuado para tu parlante..aca te van a ayudar con mucha buena onda.Pero no dejes que por miedo a romper o por vagancia te quedes sin lograr lo que vos querias en un principio,si bien no es lo mas simple del mundo como comprar algo ya hecho la satisfaccion que vas a sentir al hacerlo andar es inigualable  saludos


----------

